

Of Browsers and OS - Some Statistics - visakhcr
http://bonchibuji.blogspot.com/2008/05/of-browsers-and-os-some-statistics.html

======
makecheck
I suspect the "underdogs" of the web browsing world may be more common than
statistics currently show.

To track statistics, don't these systems rely on the same JavaScript features
that allow so many sites to artificially break on browsers they don't like?

If you don't configure Firefox (or in my case, OmniWeb on the Mac) to lie and
say it's IE5 on Windows, a percentage of the web is basically closed off. It's
sad that this is still true in 2008, but it is.

I do try to contact site maintainers when I'm forced to lie, hoping they'll
turn off their JavaScript junk and realize what the browsing landscape really
looks like. But I never expect anything to come from it.

